# MacBook Pro s'allume mais ne démarre pas



## lasert (23 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je viens de démarrer mon Mac, que j'avais mis en charge hier soir encore allumé (il s'est éteint pendant la nuit ...). Au démarrage, rien de spécial, le lecteur fais le bruit habituel, la pomme s'affiche, je tape mon mot de passe, et un écran gris apparaît. Le problème est que le démarrage s'arrête là. J'ai le pointeur, les touches pour le son fonctionnent mais je n'ai qu'un écran gris en arrière plan. J'ai redémarré plusieurs fois mon Mac, mais rien ne change. Je ne sais pas quoi faire. 

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Décembre 2013)

Regarde si tu ne trouves pas la solution à ton problème ici (à mettre dans tes favoris).


----------



## lasert (30 Décembre 2013)

Merci beaucoup, mon problème est résolu !


----------



## Sly54 (30 Décembre 2013)

lasert a dit:


> Merci beaucoup, mon problème est résolu !


Et _comment_ l'as tu résolu ?


----------



## lasert (30 Décembre 2013)

En le redémarrant sans extensions.


----------

